
An underground fire is burning near a nuclear waste dump - salmonet
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2016/02/16/an-underground-fire-is-burning-not-far-from-a-radioactive-superfund-site-the-epa-says-theres-no-danger/
======
kyleknighted
I'm really glad this is starting to get some more national attention.

